# Car Sickness



## Lola (Mar 22, 2007)

I am new to the site and I am looking for a solution. Does anyone have any advice on how to deal with car sickness? I have a 9 month old Havanese that suffers during every ride. I have tried everything the vet has suggested, playing in the car, feeding in the car, short rides in the driveway, carriers, the whole list. Nothing helps. She has the worse time when we have to take her on long rides. We stop along the way to make life a little easier on her. She drools constantly and vomits. She does not even want to go near the car. I have medication from the vet for those occasions of the 3 hour ride and that helps a little, but if anyone out there has a natural solution instead of medication, I would love to hear it. I did hear of Ginger tablets, but my vet was unsure of the reaction. Any suggestions would be appreciated. I hate to see her suffer so much. Thank you.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Hi Lola,

I know only too well what you are going through. I've heard that many pups go through this and hopefully for some, it's only a phase. One of the things I loved so much about getting a Hav is that I had read how much they love to travel ! We go out often and want our Hav to follow along..... unfortunately, he too suffers from car sickness. 

You have tried many things - same things I have actually. I did find a homeopathic remedy, though, called 'Travel Anxiety' made by Homeopet - www.homeopet.com - at my local pet supply store. I don't know if you can find it or might have to order it online. I can't say it has worked yet though since it's still relatively new.

They say to give drops every 15 mins. for an hour before you go out in the car with your pup. The dose is on the bottle. It is supposed to help with "visually induced motion sickness and fear of travel". It contains: Passiflora, Cocculus, Valeriana, Borax, and Colchicum A.

Like I said, I can't say it works - yet - but I'm trying it out. We just got another dog yesterday and he too gets car sick.   This is going to be a challenge!

I hope you find something that works for you and your little one!


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

Right now Oreo is 5 months, and what has worked for me since day 1 is exercise before our car ride. I exercise him enough that he just cuddles up in his crate and sleeps. When we have had the odd time that we didn't exercise him, he still just sleeps - he got used to that. Maybe try getting your little one tired enough, so that she wants to sleep. Oh yes and not feeding them too close to the car ride either helps. Try that, and then you could even take a look at the other ideas like car seats, fresh air and I do believe some use a natural supplement to prevent anxiety and sickness. I don't remember what it is off hand but I am sure our lovely havanese experts here, will help you with all their wonderful suggestions and helpful advice. Good luck and keep us posted


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

aLL 3 OF MY guys get car sick. Lily gets so hyper & upset that we are afraid she will have a heart attack. Lexi just sits quietly with this terrified look on her face. Neither girl has thrown up in a long time, but we do give them meds when we travel far with them. 
Now - Logan, (5months) is HORRIBLE in the car so far. Everywhere we go he drools like a fool, and then throws up. Hubby didnt believe me about how bad it was, so he wanted to take Logan to see his parents yesterday in his brand new (friday night) BMW. Well.....Logan threw up all over the front seat & carpeting of the new car!! Thats what you get for not listening carefully to mommy!! I took him this morning to the vets to get fixed and he drooled so bad, it was just dripping off of his fur. I dont know what to do either, he didnt eat this am cause of the surgery - so I dont think he was going to vomit. It is just so pathetic that I dont want to put them thru it and take them anywhere. I think we will have to drug him for the drive to vacation along with the girls.


----------



## jaz6552 (Mar 12, 2007)

Hi Folks
Just getting Bella used to the car she isn't being sick but poos in her cage within secs...we then need to stop the car clean her and then she is fine...strange..and I hope it stops. Sasha on the other hand used to whine drool shake and vomit on the journey going...then sleep on the way back!!! she has done this for over 14 years...so that will never change...keep telling Marie Claire I am going to kidnap her and drive her here to Spain..but I honestly couldn't put the wee lamb through it. With her heart condition it would probably kill her..and I am just being selfish...Still slip up and call Bella Sasha though...she is so like her in temprament and behaviour when Sasha was a puppy. I use to get a sedative from the vet for long journeys for Sasha and she would sleep but it affected her for hours and I wouldn't take her any great distances because I didn't like how it affected her.Because of Sashas history I have been taking Bella into the car in her crate daily,just for short journeys although at the weekend we went to Hondon which is about 40/60mins depending on traffic on the way there a carried her and she was brilliant..on the way back....pooed her cage...so this might be a "BIG" problem or might just be a bowel control thing as she is only 12 weeks old. Comments would be appreciated, Thanks Anne


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

I talked to my vet about that yesterday when Logan was neutered. She said to get meclazine or Bonine over the counter at the drug store. I have not tried it yet, but the next long trip I take - he will have it!! I think before we do our long car ride to our vacation destination this year, I will try some longer trips with the meds to see if they even work.


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

Cosmo was fine as a tiny puppy then after a long trip got very carsick . We went to the Vet bust he had a play date on the way home so I thought he would be OK .. Wrong !!
After that he would not even go in the car - just put the brakes on and sit down . I gave him a week off and it did not get much better .. Drooling I would not feed him so he would not vomit .. 
He is much better since Ahnold came along . I got a carseat but Ahnold like it best . Most of the time they are in a crate . I did find driving the SUV worked better han my other car . They can see out better . Now they just look at each other and go to sleep .It is better


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Gosh, this really can be a huge problem! It affects family life as well as stressing the dogs out!  

Now that we have two and they are BOTH carsick, Ricky does the drooling like mad and Sammy vomits, things should be loads of fun...... sigh.......


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Reading all the posts on car sickness, I feel very fortunate. Sam was never car sick. When he was little I put him in a small softsided carrier, which I held on my lap or on the passenger seat. Now he has a larger carrier that I put in the back. He just falls a sleep. Good thing because we travel in the car almost daily and a 2 hour trip 2 or 3 times a week. Not to mention the dog shows.


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

I can relate! Stogie used to get SOOO sick. He would drool so much that he would be totally soaked. The ONLY thing that worked for us was Bonine. 
I got it at the drug store and gave him a half tablet about an hour before. 

He has out grown it some and I don't give him bonine anymore unless we are going a long distance. It really is difficult having a car sick dog.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

I am glad to hear that Bonine worked for you, thats the one I will try first!!


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

My husband and I have been avid cruisers and live on Bonine when we're at sea. Neither of us has ever been seasick. My lily trembles in the car, but very rarely throws up. I never thought to try it with her. If the Bonine works half as well on dogs as people, it should be a godsend!
Beverly


----------



## Lola (Mar 22, 2007)

So 1/2 tablet of Bonine for a 10lb dog is ok to give?


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Lola, I have the instructions from the vet at home, I will try to post it tonight or tomorrow. Logan is 9.5 lbs so I would assume the 10 lb dog gets pretty much the same. I will post info later. 
Laurie


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Lola, I just checked and it was 1/2 of a 25mg tablet 1-2 hours before travel. "She said if that did not work, use the whole tablet. I would just check with your own vet first, just to get the ok from them to use the product.
Laurie


----------



## Lola (Mar 22, 2007)

Thank you Laurie!!!


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

I consider myself really lucky, because Bugsy (and my Poodles) never get car sick (knocking on wood). The minute I reach for the car keys and the jacket, they are downstairs all ready to go. They love car rides and want to come every single time.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Julia and Debbie, you are lucky! That is what I envisioned doing with my dogs, just hopping in the car and going somewhere! Sammy got SO sick on the way here on Sunday (2 1/4 hr. drive) that I'm not sure how he'll react the next time we go out. I really should get them in the van, just for a couple of minutes while it sits in the driveway. Treat them and praise like heck! lol


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

marjrc said:


> I really should get them in the van, just for a couple of minutes while it sits in the driveway. Treat them and praise like heck! lol


That's exactly what I would do. Then, when they are a little more used to it, taken them for a really short rides.


----------



## David (Jan 25, 2007)

Often the reason for car sickness is due to slower development of the inner ear in some dogs. As the puppy matures it should stop. Unfortunately in the mean time the puppy may associate the car with being sick so even though the initial reason for car sickness has gone (when the inner ear is completely developed ), it is necessary to overcome the psychological component; this is when short 5 minute rides may help.

David


----------



## JodiM (Dec 28, 2006)

We go through this with Princess, and it's horrible.

We have found that really short rides help out alot. I take her to the bank, and back.. to pick the kids up from school, and then she comes straight home. We go to the soccer games, and then straight home.

I have found though, that I can only go like 1 place with her, or she gets sick. Yesterday we went to a soccer game, and she did great there (well, LOTS of drool) and then on the way home, we had pick something up at my house, and then run it to my mom's (she lives across town) and as soon as I stopped the car at my mom's, she got sick.  


I give her Rescue Remedy, and that helps a little bit, but it's kind of a toss up. Sometimes it works, and sometimes it doesn't.... maybe I'm not giving it early enough before we leave.


I have found that with her, if we go for a walk first - she tends to sleep, and doesn't get sick as often.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

I guess I'm very fortunate as Quincy has never gotten sick.His breeder I know traveled alot with him,and so after reading this thread,I think I will thank her!We just scoop him up and put him in the vehicle.I guess I never gave it much thought.He loves to go.


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

Valentino never gets sick either! After reading all these posts I realize what a blessing that is! I have a "weak constitution" when it comes to throw up of any kind! vicki


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

I just took the pups for a short walk and romp. Too cute! After a bit, I got them in the van, gave liver treats and praised a lot. Sammy loved being in there. Ricky got all nervous once I closed the sliding door and sat inside with them. He even gagged!  I waited a bit, talked in a very 'happy' voice and then opened the door. He wanted out ASAP!!  

Guess we'll have to do this every day.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Marj, it that would only work for us My guys LOVE to get in the car. Its just when you try to move it is when they get upset. I worry that Lily will have a heart attack one day she gets so worked up!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

..... bumping...........


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Dexter is enjoying his car rides now...but, he did get car sick after bad experiences at the dog park. 

I am hoping he is ok now, now that I have said it....Dexter will probably vomit on his next car ride. We did talk to the Vet and he recommended 1/2 of a Dramamine pill for Motion Sickness. Give the pill at least 30-40 minutes to start working. Dexter was weighing about 10 lbs at the time of vomiting problems. The medication did not make Dexter sleepy or stupid. Then, we started to take Dexter on fun trips and he would always get exercised and get some good treats. I used the pills for about a month, then just decided to take Dexter in the car..........and really hoped he would not vomit...so far, so good.

Dexter is very quiet in the car and puts his head down while riding. Dexter is almost 8 months.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

So, can everyone that was having problems in 2007 give us updates? Did the pups finally outgrow the carsickness?

Abby would pant and drool (still pants some) but she actually hops in the car now! Of course, she just turned two years old yesterday - some take longer than others.....lol


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

I wasn't having trouble with this at the time this was started because Shadow didn't get carsick. That's why I didn't post in this particular thread. But, I did end up posting in later ones, though, because Tori dealt with it after she arrived. She got really bad for awhile and I tried lots of things. What worked best for her, at the time, was to put her in a crate on the floor of the backseat. It seemed if she couldn't see out at things whizzing by she did much better. At around a year old she got better. She doesn't seem to have much problem with it anymore. She did uke: a few months ago when she was in her car seat and we were stuck in stop-and-go traffic for several hours


----------



## Thumbelleina (Apr 2, 2009)

Buster gets sick unless we leave the window open. If the window stays open than he's fine.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Ricky has finally got over his car sickness, a good year and a half ago or more. Sammy still throws up, but not every time. It depends. If someone is sitting near him on the seat, or has him on their lap (buckled of course), then he's totally relaxed and fine. It also depends on the type of road we take. 

I do nothing about it, really, except to make sure they aren't hot and that we aren't driving like cowboys. I try not to feed Sammy a few hrs. before we go out too.


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Julie said:


> I guess I'm very fortunate as Quincy has never gotten sick.His breeder I know traveled alot with him,and so after reading this thread,I think I will thank her!We just scoop him up and put him in the vehicle.I guess I never gave it much thought.He loves to go.


The litter Tori was in went all over the place with us, even up to Houston for her BAER testing. That didn't stop her from getting car sick.


----------

